# Any good online shops out there



## gregz12 (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm looking to pick up some new avy gear. Are there any good online shops out there? I'm trying to find a package deal on a probe, shovel and beacon. Please let me know if you know of a good shop to pick this stuff up from. Im in Ottawa Ontario, and no one here stocks any of this equipment.



thanks,
Greg


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

I got a beacon\shovel combo off of Ebay. It was a brand new BCA beacon with a free aluminum shovel and free shipping I think. Can't remember the name of the business but they shipped out of salt lake city. Also, I've gotten some gear from www.backcountry.com and have received good service from them.


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

Greg,

I'll second the positive review of backcountry.com, and also throw out http://www.moosejaw.com as another reputable retailer. Had very consistently positive experiences with both of these, but admittedly haven't shopped either for avie equip.... 

There's regrettably not much cause for keeping a shovel or beacon on-hand in Nashville, TN!


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I had good luck with www.bentgate.net


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

backcountry.com and moosejaw are good, try also:

mountaingear.com
altrec.com
snowleopard.com
wasatchtouring.com
backcountrysafety.com
avalanchetools.com

You can also check out the manufacturers websites like:
voile.com
life-link.com
bcaccess.com....etc...they atleast will direct you to some online dealers, some have their own stores.

Good luck.


----------

